# Gun Control in the UK & Their Warning to the US



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK61tV2 ... ture=share

SOMETHING YOU MAY NOT KNOW THAT IS HAPPENING

Who is buying companies, manufacturing guns ?????

For the last several years a company called The Freedom Group has been buying up gun and ammunition manufacturers. Some of the companies are Bushmaster, Marlin, Remington, DPMS, Dakota Arms and H&R. Some people worry that this Freedom Group is going to control most of the firearms companies in the United States. If you control the manufacturers you can decide to stop selling to civilians. What a perfect way to control guns.

Now if you do some digging you will see that The Freedom Group is owned by a company called Cerberus Capital Management.

Guess who controls Cerberus??? GEORGE SOROS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Scary if true. Need solid proof, and list of companies not owned by this "Freedom Group"


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would they choose to stop selling to civilians?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> If you control the manufacturers you can decide to stop selling to civilians. What a perfect way to control guns.


I would think that good old free enterprise would take over and a new private company(s) would easily step in and fill the gap for citizen purchases in this alleged scenario.

Sounds like a lame conspiracy theory to me. :roll:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > If you control the manufacturers you can decide to stop selling to civilians. What a perfect way to control guns.
> ...


Agree 100% If there is demand and there isn't enough supply, someone will step in to meet the demand.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know where you got that info CS but your source is completely wrong. This is from the NRA-ILA site.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks madhunter, that was exactly what came to my head when I saw this thread. Im glad it has been disproven


----------

